# Shibai vs all versions of Madara



## JayK (Nov 20, 2022)

I don't know who Shibai is but I was told to make this thread.

Starting Distance: 20m
SoM: BL

Fight takes place during a seating of Morbius.

Reactions: Funny 15 | Coolest Guy! 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 20, 2022)

Shibai destroys an infinite amount of Three Eyed Madara's with a blink

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Monarch (Nov 20, 2022)

Shibai negs all versions of Madara, even if you merge all of them into a composite Madara.

Teen bros die in the crossfire though.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

@Trojan


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 20, 2022)

Shibai bends Zetsu's punching bag over whilst @Fused watches the horror that happens after in the corner with his Madara plushy

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 5


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 20, 2022)

@MYGod000


----------



## Charmed (Nov 20, 2022)

Shibai by a mile.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Shibai bends Zetsu's punching bag over whilst @Fused watches the horror that happens after in the corner with his Madara plushy


@BillyCarnage

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 20, 2022)

Monarch said:


> Why the optimistic @Grinningfox ?


The Madara somehow outdoing the teens is what earned you that 



Now I like you but that will not be tolerated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monarch (Nov 20, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> The Madara somehow outdoing the teens is what earned you that


I never said he outdid the teens.


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 20, 2022)

Monarch said:


> I never said he outdid the teens.


Them dying in the crossfire implied it


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> @Trojan


no counter to Limbo or PS.

not to mention, Madara is a founder...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

Trojan said:


> no counter to Limbo or PS.
> 
> not to mention, Madara is a founder...


Fair enough sir.
Have a good day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Monarch (Nov 20, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> Them dying in the crossfire implied it


Probably, but that wasn't my message. I said they die in the crossfire because many Madara wankers will also scale the teens higher than any opponent he faces, to remain consistent with what happened in Shippuden.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

@Raiken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 20, 2022)

Madara is outdated fodder.Jigen would woop his fodderass let alone Shibai

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 20, 2022)

Steven said:


> Madara is outdated fodder.Jigen would woop his fodderass let alone Shibai


Jigen? Toneri could

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Nov 20, 2022)

Monarch said:


> Probably, but that wasn't my message. I said they die in the crossfire because many Madara wankers will also scale the teens higher than any opponent he faces, to remain consistent with what happened in Shippuden.


Then I guess I’ll remove it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Jigen? Toneri could


Toneri?
DMS Kakashi could

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BillyCarnage (Nov 20, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> @BillyCarnage


Shibai one shots this trash can

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Steven (Nov 20, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Jigen? Toneri could


Lot of Characters can trash Madara

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sparks (Nov 20, 2022)

You could make it 100 Prime Juudaras versus Shibai, and Shibai still fucking blink diffs.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Toneri?
> DMS Kakashi could


Dms Kakashi? Zetsu could

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2022)

Sparks said:


> You could make it 100 Prime Juudaras versus Shibai, and Shibai still fucking blink diffs.


Nice headcanon lewdman 

what can he do against MT?


----------



## Fused (Nov 20, 2022)

Whoever wins (it's Madara), the Naruto franchise still loses since it's trash and declining in everything, while Dragon Ball is outperforming it in all areas.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Fused (Nov 20, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Shibai bends Zetsu's punching bag over whilst @Fused watches the horror that happens after in the corner with his Madara plushy


Don't ping me you unemployed loser, I can't waste all my days here like you


----------



## God sl4yer (Nov 20, 2022)

who is shibai?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

I don't see why people keep bring teen Naruto and Sasuke into this when It established by portrayal+ Statements They need to work together to have any chance of beating any Version of JJ Madara. 


On Topic: It really all depends...it said this Otsutsuki can cause Storms with the simple hand Gesture.  Which is impressive. 


However,  Ten tails can also do that with Roar. 



My Question is here is are we going to pretend like Ten Tails can't already Do this or are we going to continue to downplay here? 

Hagoromo didn't need to weave hand signs to cast Ninjutsu....you people are living in copiumland so much you seem to have forgotten about that. 

Just like this New Shibai has no feats out side causing storms with wave of his hand and Roaring something Ten tails can already do. 


TOPLEL no this guy can't beat 100 Prime 3 Eyed Madara Tf are you people smoking...but thing again
This is the Same Group of people who think MS Kakashi from the War beats all Version of Madara.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> who is shibai?


a New Otsutsuki who can cause Storms and Lightning from wave of his hand and Roaring. 

This could be the Otsutsuki Isshiki was talking to Code about being a peerless being...but so far his only Feats is doing things the Ten tails from the War can do...but he can do it with hands and doesn't need to weave hand signs something Hagoromo already is able to do.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 20, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> who is shibai?


Indeed.


Tsukuyomi said:


> @Raiken


Please don't spoil me guys. Im in work.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> a New Otsutsuki who can cause Storms and Lightning from wave of his hand and Roaring.
> 
> This could be the Otsutsuki Isshiki was talking to Code about being a peerless being...but so far his only Feats is doing things the Ten tails from the War can do...but he can do it with hands and doesn't need to weave hand signs something Hagoromo already is able to do.


source?


----------



## Sparks (Nov 20, 2022)

Trojan said:


> Nice headcanon lewdman
> 
> what can he do against MT?


Shinjutsu exists at a level far above IT.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> source?




The new Chapter shows OTsutsuki who looks kinda like this but with Hair and Rinnegan.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 20, 2022)

The Madara fan club are coping so hard, can't wait for Shibai's universal feats so I can say he destroys Goku Black

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 20, 2022)

Anyone asking who Shibai is >

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Black zetsu (Nov 20, 2022)

Shibai negs using something I don't know 
 
Absolute unknown diff in Shibai's favor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 7


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Sleepless said:


> The Madara fan club are coping so hard, can't wait for Shibai's universal feats so I can say he destroys Goku Black



universal Feat? LMFAO. you have high hopes for this Guy who so far only shown to cause Storms...on a planet which isn't even Solar system level...let along universal. 

 Let be real they haven't even touch bleach yet...forget DBS.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2022)

Sparks said:


> Shinjutsu exists at a level far above IT.


Nice headcanon lewdman

is this shibai fodder a founder? What is the size of his attacks again? They don’t seem to be big enough

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Nov 20, 2022)

Trojan said:


> of his attacks again? They don’t seem to be _*big enough*_


A plant sized arm was enough

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> universal Feat? LMFAO. you have high hopes for this Guy who so far only shown to cause Storms...on a planet which isn't even Solar system level...let along universal.
> 
> Let be real they haven't even touch bleach yet...forget DBS.



He is already higher dimensional he stomps Bleach and DBS at the same time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Nov 20, 2022)

Otsutsuki god > top Otsutsuki (Kaguya/Ishiki) > incomplete/half otsutsuki (Hogoromo/Madara)


----------



## Fused (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> universal Feat? LMFAO. you have high hopes for this Guy who so far only shown to cause Storms...on a planet which isn't even Solar system level...let along universal.
> 
> Let be real they haven't even touch bleach yet...forget DBS.


HAHAHAHAHAHA, this kid is on so much copium to think any character from this franchise will ever stand a chance against Goku Black, a real God, an actual God, and a God that can blow up universes for breakfast.


I think that baseless claim merits this video:






The year is 2022 and Narutards are still coping and malding that their strongest is fodder to any DBS character haha!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Sleepless said:


> He is already higher dimensional he stomps Bleach and DBS at the same time



he in another dimension...by that logic  Hagoromo is in a higher dimension because he died and went to another plane of existence beyond Earth.

With that power he has obtained from eating countless Fruit he is able to *generate Storms with a hand gesture and call forth Thunderbolts with a angry Roar.*

^Which The Ten tails is able to do as well....do you deny this or not?


^Source for the Ten tails and we saw it do it in canon. 
Yes or no?

What about that is bleach or DBS level?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Nov 20, 2022)

This is him ?



If so , his presence alone seems powerful lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> he in another dimension...by that logic  Hagoromo is in a higher dimension because he died and went to another plane of existence beyond Earth.
> 
> With that power he has obtained from eating countless Fruit he is able to *generate Storms with a hand gesture and call forth Thunderbolts with a angry Roar.*
> 
> ...


No you don't understand, travelling to another dimension and becoming higher dimensional are two different things, becoming higher dimensional is similar to when Zamasu became the universe


----------



## Black zetsu (Nov 20, 2022)

He is the totsuka owner , change my fuckin mind ( or headcanon not sure )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Nov 20, 2022)

Sleepless said:


> He is already higher dimensional he stomps Bleach and DBS at the same time


Wait until this dude finds out about Infinite Zamasu, the Grand Priest, and Zeno


----------



## Charmed (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> being...but so far his only Feats is doing things the Ten tails from the War can do


Not only that he has the powers of all of Amado's Cyborgs.
Ada's ability to see into the past
Code's teleportation
Daemon's instant coubterattack skill too.
Prolly has Delta's lasers too and Boro's regen.
He also has all of Jigens abilities like that shrinking jutsu.

The guy was a Legendary God amongst Otsutsuki and that alone says a lot.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Otsutsuki god > top Otsutsuki (Kaguya/Ishiki) > incomplete/half otsutsuki (Hogoromo/Madara)



Okay...but Hagoromo defeated Kaguya Both Times.

Kaguya defeated Isshiki.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Charmed said:


> Not only that he has the powers of all of Amado's Cyborgs.
> Ada's ability to see into the past
> Code's teleportation
> Daemon's instant coubterattack skill too.
> ...


 okay but you're not telling me he unbeatable  so you believe he can be beat Correct? 

Ada's Ability doesn't affect Otsutsuki.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> Okay...but Hagoromo defeated Kaguya Both Times.


?


MYGod000 said:


> Kaguya defeated Isshiki.


you mean cheap shotted right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 20, 2022)

Compared to Shibai, Madara only reach the first step, which is to have the power of one chakra fruit. Madara would need to spend thousands of years traveling the entire universe and destroying planets and eating chakra fruits to come close.

If Madara was as strong he would also transcend to a higher dimension because of how evolved he was

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Charmed (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> okay but you're not telling me he unbeatable so you believe he can be beat Correct?


I added more to my post.



MYGod000 said:


> Ada's Ability doesn't affect Otsutsuki.


Not the ability to fall in love but yes the ability to see the past an be omniscient in a way.
Paired with all the other abilities Ive listed the guy is a beast.


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> ?



My point is You can defeat people more powerful if you have the jutsu.  Madara has many jutsu. 


God sl4yer said:


> you mean cheap shotted right?


so...fights are not meant to be fair unless agreed upon by all parties. 

After that Fight with isshiki; Kaguya is said to gained more power and godhood from taking the chakra fruit.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charmed (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> My point is You can defeat people more powerful if you have the jutsu. Madara has many jutsu.


Dude, are you, by any chance implying Madara can hold a candle against Shibai?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Charmed said:


> I added more to my post.
> 
> 
> Not the ability to fall in love but yes the ability to see the past an be omniscient in a way.
> Paired with all the other abilities Ive listed the guy is a beast.



Sure He has some good abilities which is nice and all but again you not told me he is unbeatable only that he is a beast.  


The feats that Got him the GodHood statements is his ability to cause Storms with a just a gesture and calling Forth Lightning bolts with angry Roar...Feats that Ten tails is able to do. 


I said Madara has Abilities that can kill this guy He has no resistance to his soul being ripped out do he?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charmed (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> Sure He has some good abilities which is nice and all but again you not told me he is unbeatable only that he is a beast.
> 
> 
> The feats that Got him the GodHood statements is his ability to cause Storms with a just a gesture and calling Forth Lightning bolts with angry Roar...Feats that Ten tails is able to do.
> ...


Wow...


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Charmed said:


> Dude, are you, by any chance implying Madara can hold a candle against Shibai?



I said he has Abilities that can kill the guy were i think He rank is irrelevant.


Again Hagoromo who only had small bit of Kaguya chakra could defeat her with his abilities so why can't Madara who is immortal?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charmed (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> The feats that Got him the GodHood statements is his ability to cause Storms with a just a gesture and calling Forth Lightning bolts with angry Roar...Feats that Ten tails is able to do.


Actually no, Amado also said that he could cast all these abilities without any hand signs, that includes all the abilities listed above haha


----------



## Goku (Nov 20, 2022)

@Altiora Night @Enlightened Almighty @KennethLT @Mapel

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Charmed said:


> Actually no, Amado also said that he could cast all these abilities without any hand signs, that includes all the abilities listed above haha



why are we acting as if  that is something new? Hagoromo could Cast Edo Tensei without Hand Signs.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Charmed (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> I said he has Abilities that can kill the guy weather i think He rank is irrelevant here were.
> 
> 
> Again Hagoromo who only had small bit of Kaguya chakra could defeat her with his abilities so why can't Madara who is immortal?


Dude stop, this is embarrasing.
Shibai would annihilate an army of Madara's, heck Daemon's ability paired with Delta's lasers is more than enough tbh.
As per the latest chapter Daemon's ability doesnt always require him to be touching the target. As long as Madara wants to really destroy Shibai, he gets oneshot'd by Daemon's technique.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Kage 2


----------



## Charmed (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> why are we acting as if  that is something new? Hagoromo could Cast Edo Tensei without Hand Signs.


Dang...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Impulse (Nov 20, 2022)

For now definitely going with Shibai

Seems like he became a higher dimensional being right now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Charmed said:


> Dang...


Those Moves being able to Cause Storms and Thunderboltz are shinjutsu something Momoshiki stated he knew all about and study.  The funny he never used them in combat which would have helped him greatly when he was getting his buttkicked.


You are acting offended when all i did Was say HAgoromo literally could cast ninjutsu without needing Hand signs and Creating Moon and Sun Seal using Fuinjutu.

All this is a new jutsu which allows him to do God like things.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> but Hagoromo defeated Kaguya Both Times


With help

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Black zetsu said:


> With help



After he Became JJ Hagoromo he had both the Seals...and defeated Kaguya again with Those Seals.


If we going by Lore he was able to seal the Gedo Mazo into the Moon



I'll present the question isn't Hagoromo a higher dimensional being since he existed in two places at once giving Naruto and Sasuke each the Seals?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

Madara does not even have a chakra fruit.
Code with a hypothetical chakra fruit would still not be an otsutsuki God.
He needs the genetic data of all life in the universe to attain it.
So clearly Otsutsuki God scales above all the otsutsukis introduced combined.
There is no fucking way Shibai loses to someone who does not even have a generic chakra fruit or even genetic data of a single planet. 
Guys come on.
Use your brains.
It is not that fucking hard Jesus christ.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Madara does not even have a chakra fruit.
> Code with a hypothetical chakra fruit would still not be an otsutsuki God.
> He needs the genetic data of all life in the universe to attain it.
> So clearly Otsutsuki God scales above all the otsutsukis introduced combined.
> ...



in the chapter Amando hinted that it was very possible that Shibai could have been killed. 

Why do you think it impossible for Madara to  kill him?  Code is Fodder, we know is more powerful than Adult Naruto and Sasuke. However,  new chapters of the Sasuke manga reveals that they are weaker than before.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Zef (Nov 20, 2022)

Featless _Shit_bai gets negged

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> in the chapter Amando hinted that it was very possible that Shibai could have been killed.


I actually laughed at that statement...

> Manga
the guy who got Xamount of chakra fruits, lived for thousands of years...etc etc could be killed. It's a very real possiblity.

>Real-world people

Hashirama can't be killed!!     He is a founder, his jutsu is too big...  He can't be touched, he is better than you in every imaginable and unimaginable way 



poor Shibai, he would never reach their level. If only he was there to build Konoha, but he just had to "die" instead of participating in building Konoha...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> in the chapter Amando hinted that it was very possible that Shibai could have been killed.
> 
> Why do you think it impossible for Madara to  kill him?  Code is Fodder, we know is more powerful than Adult Naruto and Sasuke. However,  new chapters of the Sasuke manga reveals that they are weaker than before.


He was wrong.
Momoshiki confirmed that his hypothesis of purposefully discarding his body and transcending to a higher plane of existence is true.
So nah he did not die.
Nice try tho.

Cause Madara is fodder?
He can't even kill anything to save his life.
Best he could hope for is that he switches genders and Shibai gets entranced.
Otherwise he gets railed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Impulse (Nov 20, 2022)

Trojan said:


> I actually laughed at that statement...
> 
> > Manga
> the guy who got Xamount of chakra fruits, lived for thousands of years...etc etc could be killed. It's a very real possiblity.
> ...


Founding a village= automatic boost

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trojan (Nov 20, 2022)

Impulse said:


> Founding a village= automatic boost


probably worth a million chakra fruit...

I bet this fodder Shibai can't do shit to Hashirama's Buddha...


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> He was wrong.
> Momoshiki confirmed that his hypothesis of purposefully discarding his body and transcending to a higher plane of existence is true.
> So nah he did not die.
> Nice try tho.



This goes back to my question...isn't Hagoromo a higher dimensional being for being able to exist in two places at once?


Tsukuyomi said:


> Cause Madara is fodder?
> He can't even kill anything to save his life.
> Best he could hope for is that he switches genders and Shibai gets entranced.
> Otherwise he gets railed.


How is he fodder? Were talking about Shibai before he discarded his body otherwise what the point in making this battle if you can't fight him?  pretty sure he can be killed otherwise why introduce him in the first place if you can't kill him LMFAO.

Again Amando Said It possible to kill him which is the main point.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> This goes back to my question...isn't Hagoromo a higher dimensional being for being able to exist in two places at once?
> 
> How is he fodder? Were talking about Shibai before he discarded his body otherwise what the point in making this battle if you can't fight him?  pretty sure he can be killed otherwise why introduce him in the first place if you can't kill him LMFAO.


No TF he isn't.
He did not discard his body and transcend to a higher plane of existence.
He just died.


Cause he does not even have a chakra fruit.
Shibai is far above Otsutsuki with Chakra fruits such as Kaguya by virtue of ascending to God hood something Kaguya failed to do.
So yeah Madara gets erased out of existence.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> No TF he isn't.
> He did not discard his body and transcend to a higher plane of existence.
> He just died.



Then after death He had both Seals  which Defeated Kaguya.

Existed in Time watching all reincarnations of his children could manifest himself from Juubi Jin Body using chakra could summon edo tensei of the past Without needed DNA samples and casting signs so how is he not a higher dimensional being when no one can reach him or interact with him without him letting it happen?


Tsukuyomi said:


> Cause he does not even have a chakra fruit.


so...what does that have to do with anything Kages didn't have a chakra fruit and they still could beat down Otsutsuki who had chakra fruit.




Tsukuyomi said:


> Shibai is far above Otsutsuki with Chakra fruits such as Kaguya by virtue of ascending to God hood something Kaguya failed to do.
> So yeah Madara gets erased out of existence.


It Said Kaguya ascended to god in the manga.



Why can't their be more than one way to ascending to Godhood?

Again you're putting to much wank into this guy who is literally going to be killed off otherwise explain why would they introduce this guy if he can't be killed off? 


Trojan said:


> probably worth a million chakra fruit...
> 
> I bet this fodder Shibai can't do shit to Hashirama's Buddha...


According to them Ninjutsu are poor imitations of Shinjutu.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> Then after death He had both Seals  which Defeated Kaguya.
> 
> Existed in Time watching all reincarnations of his children could manifest himself from Juubi Jin Body using chakra could summon edo tensei of the past Without needed DNA samples and casting signs so how is he not a higher dimensional being when no one can react him or interact with him without him letting it happen?
> 
> ...


Yeah and?
He is not a higher dimensional being My G.
Just a spirit that is all.


The Kages lost.
Stop spewing shit.


Kaguya never ascended to godhood in the manga.
She has the power of a God.
Even Eida and Daemon inherited powers from a God.
Means jack.
Show me her being stated to ascend to godhood.
This is not good enough.

I am wanking him cause he can blink Fodderdara?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> Then after death He had both Seals  which Defeated Kaguya.
> 
> Existed in Time watching all reincarnations of his children could manifest himself from Juubi Jin Body using chakra could summon edo tensei of the past Without needed DNA samples and casting signs so how is he not a higher dimensional being when no one can reach him or interact with him without him letting it happen?
> 
> ...


Also  @MYGod000  I am not going over 1000 pages with you.
Either we do this via formal debate or we go to vc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Yeah and?
> He is not a higher dimensional being My G.
> Just a spirit that is all.


Well i disagree since he able to exist in two places at once...create Fuinjutsu which defeated Kaguya multiple times.

Doesn't need hand sighs to cast jutsu.

Doesn't need DNA to revive the dead.

Can come back from just being chakra.

Can Create a moon with Fuinjutsu.


Tsukuyomi said:


> The Kages lost.
> Stop spewing shit.



The Kages  lost After Momoshiki Fused with Kinshiki not before it.  you're the one spewing crap here omitting that Base Momoshiki and Kinshiki who had chakra Fruit were on the back foot against Kages and resorted to fusing to take them out.


Tsukuyomi said:


> Kaguya never ascended to godhood in the manga.
> She has the power of a God.
> Even Eida and Daemon inherited powers from a God.
> Means jack.
> ...


Shibai ascended from Eating many chakra Fruit which gave him power to evolve.  I see nothing different here Kaguya Gained The power of a God from eating Earths Fruit.  then By Fusing with the Ten tails/Divine Tree was immortal.


all i said was that Madara has jutsu that could kill him...i never said how he ranks to this guy or anything because we've never seen him do anything in combat outside of statements of him causing storms something Ten tails from the war can do. 

Amando said shibai could be kill otherwise why introduce someone that can't be killed off. 


Tsukuyomi said:


> I am wanking him cause he can blink Fodderdara?


At least you admitted you're wanking him so everything else you say regarding this guy and thread is irrelevant to me.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> Well i disagree since he able to exist in two places at once...create Fuinjutsu which defeated Kaguya multiple times.
> 
> 
> The Kages  lost After Momoshiki Fused with Kinshiki not before it.  you're the one spewing crap here omitting that Base Momoshiki and Kinshiki who had chakra Fruit were on the back foot against Kages and resorted to fusing to take them out.
> ...


I don't give a darn that you disagree.
You are just plain wrong.


Kinshiki nearly killed Kurotsuchi and Chojuro if not for Sasuke.
Don't be dumb.
Read the manga.


No it is not the same.
She inherited the powers of a God.
That is all.
Eida and Daemon did too.
She is not even referred to as an otsutsuki God or sumthin like that.
Now show me her being referred to as to sumthin like an otsutsuki God or shut up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> I don't give a darn that you disagree.
> You are just plain wrong.


Like i Said agree to disagree.


Tsukuyomi said:


> Kinshiki nearly killed Kurotsuchi and Chojuro if not for Sasuke.
> Don't be dumb.
> Read the manga.


I read the manga everyone has read the fight...Kinshiki Got one hit on Chojuro and got outsmarted and couldn't react to Kurotsuchi popping up in front of him and punching him in the air.

Sasuke Came into that fight at the start where he was knocked into a Tree and at the end where He used his sword to shock Kinshiki.

The actually killing blow was from the Kages who mutilated him with bone Mutilation and Kurotsuchi sealing him.



Tsukuyomi said:


> No it is not the same.
> She inherited the powers of a God.
> That is all.
> Eida and Daemon did too.
> ...


That is a false equivalent fallacy.

Kaguya literally has complete control over her dimensions and can adjust the Gravity in her dimensions.







when has Ada or Daemon done anything like that? exactly they can't  They inherited a specify Ability from a God...while Kaguya gained the power of a God.

Momoshiki don't even have that Power to where he can Control his dimension otherwise he wouldn't have died as easily as he did in his own dimension.

You acting like it it only one way to obtain Godhood  gain the power of a God.

I don't want to hear about Eida or Daemon it a false equivalent fallacy comparing their individual ability of a god to Kaguya.

All you during is wanking which you admitted we don't need 10 pages or 10 replies  the discussion is over at this point if i want some type of honest discussion about this i'll need someone who more objective.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> Like i Said agree to disagree.
> 
> I read the manga everyone has read the fight...Kinshiki Got one hit on Chojuro and got outsmarted and couldn't react to Kurotsuchi popping up in front of him and punching him in the air.
> 
> ...


Nah Chojuro tried hitting Kinshiki and failed.
Kinshiki rushed at him and he barely dodged.
Kinshiki rushed again and he got cut without so much as a reaction.
Chojuro was clearly no match in close quarters.
Then While he was gloating he got blinded and Kurotsuchi landed one lucky punch.
That's it.
Nothing to write home about.
And while he was in the air.
Sasuke shocked him which actually shocked him which in turn disorientated him.
This gave them the chance to land their double combo on him.
It was teamwork that beat him.
They synchronized their techniques together and landed critical attacks.
Also if not for Sasuke shocking him.
He clearly would have went back down and slammed them in CQC cause the dude outdid Sasuke in CQC in that same fight who is above Base Naruto who also vastly outperformed the rest of the Gokage against Fused Momo.
So it wasn't as simple as Kurotsuchi and Chojuro slammed Kinshiki.
Learn to read without shippuden tinted sunglasses.




I am not doing a false equivalency.
You are.
You think having the power of a God means you ascended to Godhood.
I am showing you that Daemon also has the
power of a God and Is not considered an Otsutsuki God.
-Snip-
Momoshiki created dimensions.
Isshiki can move the coordinates of his dimension.
So nah what Kaguya did is nothing special.
What Shibai did was transcend the current dimension and ascend to a higher plane of existence.
That is how far he evolved.
kaguya never came close.
Kaguya has never been referred to as one.
Toneri even referred to the Otsutsukis like Kinshiki and Co. as Gods.
Doesn't mean they reached Godhood.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Sparks (Nov 20, 2022)

Kaguya wasn't adjusting the gravity in her dimension, she was adjusting her aim to compensate for the heavy gravity.

Maru.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fused (Nov 20, 2022)

Sparks said:


> Kaguya wasn't adjusting the gravity in her dimension, she was adjusting her aim to compensate for the heavy gravity.
> 
> Maru.


It's her dimension, Saru. It is a literal extension of herself (previously, she literally merged with the Ice dimension and was moving the mountains themselves to attack Naruto), she can do whatever she wants with her dimensions, including changing the gravity settings

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiken (Nov 20, 2022)

Otsutsuki Shibai will obviously be a lot stronger than Prime Juudara & even Kaguya, the dude ascended reality.

Isshiki on the other hand still gets murked by Kaguya, and loses to Prime Juudara.


1. Shibai
2. Kaguya
3. Sage of the Six Paths
4. Prime Juudara
5. Isshiki ~ Baryon Mode Naruto
6. Teen Rikudou Naruto ~ Teen Rikudou Sasuke ~ Daemon ~ Limitless Code ~ V2 Jigen
7. Transformed Momoshiki ~ Juubito
8. Adult Naruto
9. Adult Sasuke ~ DRSM Madara

Not sure where I'd place V2 Boruto & Kawaki.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1 | Lewd 4


----------



## TraderJoe (Nov 20, 2022)

Shiba should clearly win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Raiken said:


> Otsutsuki Shibai will obviously be a lot stronger than Prime Juudara & even Kaguya, the dude ascended reality.
> 
> Isshiki on the other hand still gets murked by Kaguya, and loses to Prime Juudara.
> 
> ...


I still would place Prime Madara above Sage of six path due to Rinne-Sharingan which is a Dojutsu above Hagoromo's Dojutsu.  Rinne-sharingan+Divine Tree alone should Circumvent Madara not having other 50% of Kurama.

People get so butthurt over Fictional Characters it sad and hilarious at the same time.  If this guy is Cause Storms with a wave of his hands and Roaring thunder bolt...then yes he should obviously Be above  Part 2 Naruto God tiers.  All I've argued so far in this thread is that Madara has jutsu that could kill his mortal body.  Even Amando think it was possible that Someone killed him.

It possible to Kill Shibai before he cast away his body as even Amando thinks that possible.  I don't see Jigen on your list was he fodder?


LEL we have people pretending like Kinshiki didn't get wrecked by kages...







outsmarted and Set that man up to be killed. Kinshiki sliced Chojuro then got set up to punched by Kurotsuchi, then Sasuke came in and got a hit on him. only to be hit by chojuro who ended Kinshiki.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 20, 2022)

Amado makes it sound dramatic but.... discarding the body and going to a different plane of existence is basically what hagoromo did....
So far this new guy's featless and all talk, i'll laugh hard if that's another hill buster if they show something like him later on.


----------



## Magon (Nov 20, 2022)

Onyx Emperor said:


> Amado makes it sound dramatic but.... discarding the body and going to a different plane of existence is basically what hagoromo did....
> So far this new guy's featless and all talk, i'll laugh hard if that's another hill buster if they show something like him later on.


probably will be.


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 20, 2022)

For now we call the hillbuster the Madarabuster, besides Black Zetsu


----------



## Enlightened Almighty (Nov 20, 2022)

Shibai negs an infinite number of this fodder thirdgender ass whose pronouns are Got/Stomped

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Magon (Nov 20, 2022)

Enlightened Almighty said:


> Shibai negs an infinite number of this fodder thirdgender ass whose pronouns are Got/Stomped


 5 juudara and hes def dead

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 20, 2022)

Magon said:


> 5 juudara and hes def dead


Why is 5 the limit? 

Can you give any explanation as why this mythical god who is on a completely different level to other Otsutsuki's isnt going to take out 5 Juudara


----------



## Enlightened Almighty (Nov 20, 2022)

Magon said:


> 5 juudara and hes def dead


Yea I'll harass your stupid ass in discord, just wait

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Enlightened Almighty (Nov 20, 2022)

Magon said:


> 5 infinities of juudara and hed still die


Yea now this is something I'd most definitely agree on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kayz (Nov 20, 2022)

The implication of moving to a higher dimension could mean becoming a 4d character which essentially makes one *acausal*.

This would mean *Shibai* wouldn't be bound to any of the laws of the physical or human universe - life, death, aging, time, space, gravity, pain, suffering, etc will become meaningless concepts. Basically, can pop in and out of the physical world as he pleases. He's an existence that no one can become aware of unless he makes himself seen or sensed.

It depends on wherever Kishi wants to take this level too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Enlightened Almighty (Nov 20, 2022)

kayz said:


> The implication of moving to a higher dimension could mean becoming a 4d character which essentially makes one *acausal*.
> 
> Shibai wouldn't be bound to any of the laws of the physical or human universe - life, death, aging, time, space, gravity, pain, suffering, etc will become meaningless concepts. Basically,
> 
> It depends on wherever Kishi wants to take this level too.


Whatever higher dimension it is, it's most definitely metaphysical and beyond physicality


----------



## Magon (Nov 20, 2022)

Enlightened Almighty said:


> Yea I'll harass your stupid ass in discord, just wait


u know me?


----------



## Magon (Nov 20, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Can you give any explanation as why this mythical god who is on a completely different level to other Otsutsuki's isnt going to take out 5 Juudara


can u give any explanation or any feat to sustain your claim that he would?


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 20, 2022)

Magon said:


> can u give any explanation or any feat to sustain your claim that he would?


I just did but sure ill give you another one

He at absolute fucking worst scales to Daemon - who is tiers upon tiers more powerful than Juudara and would blitz that fodder 100 times over


----------



## The Messiah (Nov 20, 2022)

Obviously this dude transcends anything we’ve seen in this series but he literally claps anybody we’ve seen in this series so Madara fans shouldn’t even be bothered by this weak ass troll thread.

If this dude somehow gets punked by some kages or ends up dying to a rasengan y’all gonna hate us Madara fans even more than ya do now, I can promise you that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Sagebee (Nov 20, 2022)

Honestly the info in the chapter doesnt make a strong case for him

He could of potentially be killed 

Juubi madara cant be killed unless you completely wipe out his body 

His feats are he can manipulate weather which the juubi can do too

And the shinjutsu we know are beatable 

Of course based on the fact hes consumed countless planets hes forsure uber strong but if boruto and kawaki have to face him he will be nerfed considerably


----------



## Enlightened Almighty (Nov 20, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Honestly the info in the chapter doesnt make a strong case for him
> 
> He could of potentially be killed
> 
> ...


Or Boruto and Kawaki will be made super mad broken Overpowered

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 20, 2022)

Sagebee said:


> Honestly the info in the chapter doesnt make a strong case for him


Huh?


Sagebee said:


> He could of potentially be killed
> 
> Juubi madara cant be killed unless you completely wipe out his body


Blatant contradiction - he can die in multiple ways, like having his soul ripped out, getting evaporated, losing all his chakra, getting the beats ripped out of him, sealed


Sagebee said:


> His feats are he can manipulate weather which the juubi can do too


We dont know the scale to that and those arent his only feats given he at bare minimum should scale to characters like Daemon who are significantly more powerful than Jigen


Sagebee said:


> And the shinjutsu we know are beatable


So is everything - that doesnt mean Madara will be able to counter reflection, clairvoyance etc


Sagebee said:


> Of course based on the fact hes consumed countless planets hes forsure uber strong but if boruto and kawaki have to face him he will be nerfed considerably


Doubt it - the twins are just going to continue to grow


----------



## Magon (Nov 20, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> He at absolute fucking worst scales to Daemon - who is tiers upon tiers more powerful than Juudara and would blitz that fodder 100 times over





WinNo1929 said:


> He at absolute fucking worst scales to Daemon - who is tiers upon tiers more powerful than Juudara and would blitz that fodder 100 times over


Madara would one-shot that mf kid with Limbo or TK.


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 20, 2022)

Magon said:


> Madara would one-shot that mf kid with Limbo or TK.


@Goku @Tsukuyomi 

Curious as to your thoughts on SPSM Naruto's shadow clones being relative with Madara's Limbo clones which are = to him in ability

Meaning Madara's physicals are SPSM Naruto level before he even gradually begins powering up during the Kaguya fight.

Curious as to your thoughts on these SPSM clones not being able to dodge ash bones - meaning Madara also couldnt dodge ash bones

Curious as to your thoughts on DMS Obito reacting to these bones, and Sakura blitzing DMS Obito - Meaning in speed and reaction time Madara is actually weaker than Sakura - who is below adult Naruto/Sasuke who are < Jigen < Unlimited Code << Daemon

If you can explain to me how Madara would be able to react to Daemon let alone try and fight him, please respond without strawmanning

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mawt (Nov 20, 2022)

Lol Shibai stomps based on lore alone.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 20, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> @Goku @Tsukuyomi
> 
> Curious as to your thoughts on SPSM Naruto's shadow clones being relative with Madara's Limbo clones which are = to him in ability
> 
> ...


No complaints on my end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azula (Nov 20, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> Again you're putting to much wank into this guy who is literally going to be killed off otherwise explain why would they introduce this guy if he can't be killed off?


Shibai is most likely going to be Hagoromo-like figure.

Hagoromo was never defeated, had reality bending powers but made an appearance and gave a portion of his chakra to help the protagonists.


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 21, 2022)

Azula said:


> Shibai is most likely going to be Hagoromo-like figure.
> 
> Hagoromo was never defeated, had reality bending powers but made an appearance and gave a portion of his chakra to help the protagonists.


Naw, He seem like he going to be at least much more powerful than Hagoromo...but i'll say he be like a hagoromo figure at the bare minimal.

True he was Never beaten, but he as i said Before it doesn't mean he can't be beat. If you have a Jutsu Capable of Killing Higher beings it not far-fetch to say this character has jutsu to kill that person.

Example Even though Hagoromo was Half Otsutsuki he still had abilities that could defeat/Kill Full Otsutsuki.

Boruto who wasn't even Otsutsuki at first was able to kill Momoshiki.

The Kages basically killed Kinshiki when Chojuro used Bone Mutilation on him it was said he was going to die a slow painful death.

We don't know what his Role will be  This Being is clearly more powerful than Kaguya it only took Boruto 75 chapters to make a character stronger than Kaguya and Madara.

If this Guy is truly Higher Dimensional Being There is no point in putting him in VS Discussions  since no one would be able to beat him or interact with him. It would be like putting SK Yhwach  or Infinite Zamasu against lower beings...they can't touch him or interact with him.

This would be a bait thread and a spite Thread.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## kayz (Nov 21, 2022)

The Messiah said:


> Obviously this dude transcends anything we’ve seen in this series but he literally claps anybody we’ve seen in this series so Madara fans shouldn’t even be bothered by this weak ass troll thread.
> 
> If this dude somehow gets punked by some kages or ends up dying to a rasengan y’all gonna hate us Madara fans even more than ya do now, I can promise you that.


It can't be worse than Madara getting washed by Zetsu

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ludi (Nov 21, 2022)

Shibai by narrative portrayal beats all of them at the same time obviously


----------



## Magon (Nov 21, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Curious as to your thoughts on SPSM Naruto's shadow clones being relative with Madara's Limbo clones which are = to him in ability
> 
> Meaning Madara's physicals are SPSM Naruto level before he even gradually begins powering up during the Kaguya fight.
> 
> Curious as to your thoughts on these SPSM clones not being able to dodge ash bones - meaning Madara also couldnt dodge ash bones


That’s bullshit.

while those clones were casually sparring Madara went up to cast the TK which means that he wasn’t 100% focused in defeating Naruto which means that I cannot prove how strong madara would be while fighting because that version didn’t fight at all.

1eye juudara was able to easily react and blocked RSM Naruto attack and after almost got him with the Raiton laser which means that an much weaker version of juudara hadn’t an trouble.

Curious as to your thoughts on these SPSM clones not being able to dodge ash bones - meaning Madara also couldnt dodge ash bones
Madara would easily dodge it seeing that a weaker version could easily react and blocked RSM Naruto attacks.


WinNo1929 said:


> you can explain to me how Madara would be able to react to Daemon let alone try and fight him, please respond without strawmanning


if you could explain to me how that mf would be able to see and sense limbo we can continue.
Doesn’t matter if he’s faster he would get caught like Black zetsu did against Madara.


----------



## The Messiah (Nov 21, 2022)

kayz said:


> It can't be worse than Madara getting washed by Zetsu


Getting punked by some kages and overpowered by a kid is definitely worse than literally getting backstabbed by someone you trusted.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 21, 2022)

Magon said:


> That’s bullshit.
> 
> while those clones were casually sparring Madara went up to cast the TK which means that he wasn’t 100% focused in defeating Naruto which means that I cannot prove how strong madara would be while fighting because that version didn’t fight at all.


Prove he can t multitask to me right now


Magon said:


> 1eye juudara was able to easily react and blocked RSM Naruto attack and after almost got him with the Raiton laser which means that an much weaker version of juudara hadn’t an trouble.


You are aware that Naruto is progressively getting stronger throughout the war arc? this is consistent with KCM Naruto gradually getting more powerful, KCM2 getting more powerful etc etc.

Sasuke/Naruto and Madara were continually getting more stronger the longer they fought - this carries over into the Kaguya fight too

And moot point about the laser - he almost got him, but didnt


Magon said:


> Curious as to your thoughts on these SPSM clones not being able to dodge ash bones - meaning Madara also couldnt dodge ash bones
> Madara would easily dodge it seeing that a weaker version could easily react and blocked RSM Naruto attacks.


Except they wouldnt given Naruto is fighting in cqc with someone directly stated to be stronger than Madara ever was - further reinforcing the idea that Naruto was gradually getting more powerful


Magon said:


> if you could explain to me how that mf would be able to see and sense limbo we can continue.


Once again, you strawmanned. Ill answer this question, if you first can answer mine regarding how Madara will react to the speed and taijutsu of Daemon


Magon said:


> Doesn’t matter if he’s faster he would get caught like Black zetsu did against Madara.


Prove that, and prove the Limbo clones can damage him


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 21, 2022)

What's this debate about 4 TK against Limbo...? We have seen how Limbos are still standing while clones are gone.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 21, 2022)

This thread's kinda ironic tho, Shibai is literally a copy of founder traits.
- lived long ago, was next level op for current characters? both Madara and Hashirama.
- somehow died and reader doesn't even know how? Hashirama.
- his power is now shared to others by some scientist? Hashirama.
- gathered power from outer sources to become op while he lived? Madara.
Nothing much original, watch him get revived or someone becoming just like him.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Azula (Nov 21, 2022)

Onyx Emperor said:


> This thread's kinda ironic tho, Shibai is literally a copy of founder traits.
> - lived long ago, was next level op for current characters? both Madara and Hashirama.
> - somehow died and reader doesn't even know how? Hashirama.
> - his power is now shared to others by some scientist? Hashirama.
> ...


Shibai is like Rikudo Sennin not the Founders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 21, 2022)

Azula said:


> Shibai is like Hagoromo not the Founders.


maybe mix of those, but hagoromo didn't gather power from outer sources.. and nobody shared hagoromo's power to other dudes like hashi cells and mokuton .-. 
more like hashirama's also similar to hagoromo.


----------



## Black zetsu (Nov 21, 2022)

I missed the days when the story was about revenges , human wars, and individuals trying to create their dreams against others with opposite dreams
 
Now , aliens , aliens , aliens , aliens ..  are we in Predator Shippuden series, mf

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Magon (Nov 21, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Prove he can t multitask to me right now


I didn’t said that.
But that’s a fact that to use TK u gotta b 100% focused and again just because u can sparring with someone doesn’t mean that u are equally strong.
7g Gai did even better pushing him back with Hirudora and do u scale him relative to Madara? I bet u don’t.


WinNo1929 said:


> You are aware that Naruto is progressively getting stronger throughout the war arc? this is consistent with KCM Naruto gradually getting more powerful, KCM2 getting more powerful etc etc.
> 
> Sasuke/Naruto and Madara were continually getting more stronger the longer they fought - this carries over into the Kaguya fight too
> 
> And moot point about the laser - he almost got him, but didnt


U are aware that 3 eye juudara didn’t fight and using your logic he would also evolved getting even stronger because he had much more chakra and power than Naruto has ever had throughout his life.

Initial god tree juudara was stated to be opponent for Naruto and Sasuke together.


WinNo1929 said:


> Except they wouldnt given Naruto is fighting in cqc with someone directly stated to be stronger than Madara ever was - further reinforcing the idea that Naruto was gradually getting more powerful


Madara would def do better than Naruto considering that he was as strong as Rikudo himself after the 3 eye.
The same Rikudo that gave that power to Naruto and Sasuke.


WinNo1929 said:


> Once again, you strawmanned. Ill answer this question, if you first can answer mine regarding how Madara will react to the speed and taijutsu of Daemon


How fast he is?


WinNo1929 said:


> Prove that, and prove the Limbo clones can damage him


He ain’t got any protection against that so it definitely would.
And u can’t give any durability feat to prove the opposite.


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 21, 2022)

Magon said:


> I didn’t said that.
> But that’s a fact that to use TK u gotta b 100% focused and again just because u can sparring with someone doesn’t mean that u are equally strong.
> 7g Gai did even better pushing him back with Hirudora and do u scale him relative to Madara? I bet u don’t.


You said he wasnt 100 percent focused and if he was the Limbo clones would win - i would like you to prove that

Yes - he literally hit him with Hirudora faster than he could react and pushed back his Susanoo - stop strawmanning and stay on topic


Magon said:


> U are aware that 3 eye juudara didn’t fight and using your logic he would also evolved getting even stronger because he had much more chakra and power than Naruto has ever had throughout his life.


Except Naruto and Sasuke were actually progressing faster than he was


Magon said:


> Initial god tree juudara was stated to be opponent for Naruto and Sasuke together.


And got stomped


Magon said:


> Madara would def do better than Naruto considering that he was as strong as Rikudo himself after the 3 eye.
> The same Rikudo that gave that power to Naruto and Sasuke.


Then why is he weaker than Naruto is


Magon said:


> How fast he is?


So you dont even know how fast Daemon is? tell me where you scale Madara in speed


Magon said:


> He ain’t got any protection against that so it definitely would.
> And u can’t give any durability feat to prove the opposite.


Yes i can for starters

They cant scratch teen Naruto or do any significant damage to him - who scales far below Daemon whos AP is >>>>> Narutos

AP scales to your durability


----------



## Sleepless (Nov 21, 2022)

Onyx Emperor said:


> also cope more about your new fave being a mere copy of previously used ideas..


 as if there are any "original" ideas in fiction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kras Lee (Nov 21, 2022)

recently people started bringing up "but did he survive moon splitting attack" (or something like this) so im too gonna ask did shibai survive night guy for example ? he didnt obviously so madara 1 shots


----------



## Black zetsu (Nov 21, 2022)

Shibai is probably Itachi's reincarnation , it's enough , salty fanboys

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 7


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 21, 2022)

Kras Lee said:


> recently people started bringing up "but did he survive moon splitting attack" (or something like this) so im too gonna ask did shibai survive night guy for example ? he didnt obviously so madara 1 shots


Do you understand how scaling works?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 21, 2022)

Black zetsu said:


> Shibai is probably Itachi's reincarnation , it's enough , salty fanboys


He is most likely  
All we need is confirmation that The Totsuka Blade is a Shinjutsu and comes from the higher plane of existence like Shibai and we are Gucci

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Kras Lee (Nov 21, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Do you understand how scaling works?



im just quoting other people but to answer ur question it seems that i dont but i blame the boruto writers for that


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 21, 2022)

Kras Lee said:


> im just quoting other people but to answer ur question it seems that i dont but i blame the boruto writers for that


Well i dont blame you because they do a shitty job regarding DC which gives off the impression that they are piss weak

Put it this way for example. If you are wearing a bomb proof suit and you step on a landmine that blows up a chunk of a building but you are totally fine

Meanwhile a pistol which makes a tiny little hole in the building casually one shots you and kills you instantly

The bullet is more potent than the mine is and caused more damage despite it not creating as big an impact.

Another example is 1R Madara getting hit with a giant Lava RS and getting hurt, but not severely wounded, meanwhile Rinnegan Sasuke cuts a stronger version of Madara in half with a sword - which cant cause nearly as much destruction as a RS

DC cant be scaled towards AP all the time because there is a specific distinction regarding how the two measurements function.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 21, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Prove he can t multitask to me right now
> 
> You are aware that Naruto is progressively getting stronger throughout the war arc? this is consistent with KCM Naruto gradually getting more powerful, KCM2 getting more powerful etc etc.
> 
> ...



 All that was irrelevant Madara is Stated Verbatim to be the Strongest Shinobi  in part 2 Naruto. 

Narrative and Portrayal stats that Naruto and Sasuke needed to work together to defeat any Version of Madara with JJ. 

They can't Do it alone...even Sasuke States this After Madara cast I.T that without that Susanoo Naruto would be one shotted by Madara Genjutsu. 

It doesn't matter How strong you think they got At the end of the Whole Series They said Madara is the strongest Ninja of all.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 21, 2022)

Shibai unknowingly wipes Madara from existence as he wakes up, stretches his limbs & yawns ready to start his higher dimensional day


----------



## Kras Lee (Nov 21, 2022)

LawdyLawd said:


> Shibai unknowingly wipes Madara from existence as he wakes up, stretches his limbs & yawns ready to start his higher dimensional day



and then u have boruto that knocks him down with tree level rasengan

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Nov 21, 2022)

Kras Lee said:


> and then u have boruto that knocks him down with tree level rasengan


Endgame Boruto’s rasendan will be like a cross dimensional shooting star. It’s gonna be glorious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 21, 2022)

Azula said:


> Shibai is like Rikudo Sennin not the Founders.


 Rikudo was Founder of Shinobi; Shibai is God of Otsutsuki. 



I'll say you could say Hagoromo is somewhat like him in the sense he exist in another space watching over Sons fight for eternity in a different space time. However, Hagoromo wasn't causing storms  with wave of his hands. He can create a moon we know that, but Hagoromo out of his mouth admitted Madara after he absorbed the Ten tails was a Peer to him.  Near the end it implied Madara with Rinne-sharingan Surpassed him since Hagoromo Fear Rinne-Sharingan.  New Guy seems to have a Rinnegan or Rinne-Sharingan as Well as Isshiki Eye and Byakugan or whatever.  i guess you could say Similar to Hagoromo but he is definitely meant to be way above Hagoromo.  

the only Way this is Battle is if this is Shibai Before his Ascension to Godhood when he cast away his body.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magon (Nov 21, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> You said he wasnt 100 percent focused and if he was the Limbo clones would win - i would like you to prove that


If he was he would fly back to soil and wipe those clones off of the field.


WinNo1929 said:


> Yes - he literally hit him with Hirudora faster than he could react and pushed back his Susanoo - stop strawmanning and stay on topic


I’m talking about 1eye juudara vs 7g Gai not that panel where he obliterated the Susanoo.


WinNo1929 said:


> Except Naruto and Sasuke were actually progressing faster than he was


He didn’t fight in full power so I’m afraid u can’t prove that.


WinNo1929 said:


> And got stomped


In your headcanon


WinNo1929 said:


> Then why is he weaker than Naruto is


He isn’t


WinNo1929 said:


> So you dont even know how fast Daemon is? tell me where you scale Madara in speed


he can react against Kawaki dojutsu which is a good feat but def not enough to speed blitz juudara.

RSM Naruto scales above Daemon is durability by feats


----------



## Magon (Nov 21, 2022)

LawdyLawd said:


> Endgame Boruto’s rasendan will be like a cross dimensional shooting star. It’s gonna be glorious


Gonna be hill destroyer like that one that killed Super Momoshiki


----------



## SSMG (Nov 21, 2022)

Shibai?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultra vegeta222 (Nov 21, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Toneri?
> DMS Kakashi could





MYGod000 said:


> in the chapter Amando hinted that it was very possible that Shibai could have been killed.
> 
> Why do you think it impossible for Madara to  kill him?  Code is Fodder, we know is more powerful than Adult Naruto and Sasuke. However,  new chapters of the Sasuke manga reveals that they are weaker than before.


you want madara to be strongest so bad , jus let it go lmfao, countless chakra fruits vs incomplete ten tails & rinnegan . your avatar proves it too lmfao

you are so cringe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 21, 2022)

The Messiah said:


> Obviously this dude transcends anything we’ve seen in this series but he literally claps anybody we’ve seen in this series so Madara fans shouldn’t even be bothered by this weak ass troll thread.
> 
> If this dude somehow gets punked by some kages or ends up dying to a rasengan y’all gonna hate us Madara fans even more than ya do now, I can promise you that.



Still better than getting fodderized by dying Obito

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 21, 2022)

Ultra vegeta222 said:


> you want madara to be strongest so bad


when kaguya already exists 


Ultra vegeta222 said:


> countless chakra fruits


idk about that one chief, quality is important.
whatever the fuck momoshiki was doing with chakra fruits he's still nowhere near Kaguya.
But as long as Shibai and likes of him live up to their hype idc about it, just don't want them to disappoint like other boruto villains...


----------



## RaidenMeiTheShogun (Nov 21, 2022)

No one in Narutoverse has no higher dimensional manipulation they cannot touch Shibai was stated to be ascended to a Higher Dimensional.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ultra vegeta222 (Nov 21, 2022)

Onyx Emperor said:


> when kaguya already exists
> 
> idk about that one chief, quality is important.
> whatever the fuck momoshiki was doing with chakra fruits he's still nowhere near Kaguya.
> But as long as Shibai and likes of him live up to their hype idc about it, just don't want them to disappoint like other boruto villains...


fair enough on the last part


----------



## SSMG (Nov 21, 2022)

RaidenMeiTheShogun said:


> No one in Narutoverse has no higher dimensional manipulation they cannot touch Shibai was stated to be ascended to a Higher Dimensional.


Limbo clones are also from another dimension gg.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 21, 2022)

SSMG said:


> another dimension


keyword is another.
another one =/= higher one


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 21, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> It doesn't matter How strong you think they got At the end of the Whole Series They said Madara is the strongest Ninja of all.


Really?

Thats funny - it also says Sasuke has unrivalled strength only Naruto comes close

Thats funny - it says when they fought Madara he was the strongest shinobi

Thats funny, the feats debunk the statements

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 21, 2022)

Magon said:


> If he was he would fly back to soil and wipe those clones off of the field.


You need to prove that with evidence, not just say he would


Magon said:


> I’m talking about 1eye juudara vs 7g Gai not that panel where he obliterated the Susanoo.


What about it? he got caught by surprise by Guy 


Magon said:


> He didn’t fight in full power so I’m afraid u can’t prove that.


Prove he wasnt at full power when the limbo clones are EQUAL IN ABILITY TO HIM. He has zero reason to hold back, and Naruto's shadow clones show a direct blatant level of not just relativity but equality with these clones, meaning SPSM Naruto pre Kaguya fight is = to RS Juudara in physicals


Magon said:


> In your headcanon


Concession accepted


Magon said:


> He isn’t


Not an argument, provide some evidence to support just one of your arguments thanks


Magon said:


> he can react against Kawaki dojutsu which is a good feat but def not enough to speed blitz juudara.


Prove Juudara is slower than Kawaki's dojutsu rods then


Magon said:


> RSM Naruto scales above Daemon is durability by feats


Prove that - considering Daemon beat the dogshit out of Code who is >> Jigen >> Naruto

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 21, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Really?
> 
> Thats funny - it also says Sasuke has unrivalled strength only Naruto comes close


That statement is about Adult Sasuke right?

Like I said 2 years after Part 2 was done it said Madara is the Strongest of all ninja. 


WinNo1929 said:


> Thats funny - it says when they fought Madara he was the strongest shinobi
> 
> Thats funny, the feats debunk the statements


It not Debunked there is no statements from Teen Naruto or Sasuke which undermines Madara's Statements of being the strongest Ninja of all. 

if you have any post it right now show me where it States Teen Naruto or Sasuke at any point during the War was the strongest ninja.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 21, 2022)

Ultra vegeta222 said:


> you want madara to be strongest so bad , jus let it go lmfao, countless chakra fruits vs incomplete ten tails & rinnegan . your avatar proves it too lmfao
> 
> you are so cringe



That slow statement on your part...before this chapter came out I literally said Kaguya was above Madara.

Again I already Accepted this New guy is the Strongest stronger and more powerful than Kaguya... Before That Chapter Kaguya was the strongest Isshiki and Code are Not all that powerful. Kaguya can control Her dimension to attack people Something no other Otsutsuki was able to do. Clearly making her above the rest until Shibai came.

You missed the context of my post...I never argued he was Stronger, I said he could possibly kill If Shibai before he ascended to Godhood and Cast away his body.

The fact that you get upset over me saying That tells me you have mental problem because what type of Kid or butthurt fan get upset over fictional characters LMFAO. The way you making it sound like I have Madara on the Level of the one above all...I've acknowledged he isn't the strongest Villain...but he above Hagoromo and Teen Naruto and Sasuke.

I was make that statement with the little information that he have on Shibai again if he going to be the final villain They are going to give him a weakness so he can be killed. If you have a powerful enough jutsu or Hax Jutsu you can kill Otsutsuki Like Momoshiki and Isshiki and Kinshiki. The only way a fight like this would be fair is if it Shibai Before he became higher dimensional being otherwise their is no point in putting him in VS battles against Naruto and Boruto characters since no one can fight him.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 22, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> That statement is about Adult Sasuke right?
> 
> Like I said 2 years after Part 2 was done it said Madara is the Strongest of all ninja.


Yes, referring to that point in time he was the strongest shinobi


MYGod000 said:


> It not Debunked there is no statements from Teen Naruto or Sasuke which undermines Madara's Statements of being the strongest Ninja of all.
> 
> if you have any post it right now show me where it States Teen Naruto or Sasuke at any point during the War was the strongest ninja.


There are no statements, rather they have better feats

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 22, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Yes, referring to that point in time he was the strongest shinobi



Adult Naruto and Sasuke Are in Part 2 Naruto as well During Chapter 700.


WinNo1929 said:


> There are no statements, rather they have better feats


So you lied out the gate you already lost creditably.

Feats can Be Misrepresented as well....BSM Naruto has Feats of damaging JJ Obito and destroying his TSO.

Does that mean BSM Naruto>Ten tails>Base Hagoromo?

Please don't tell me you're one of those individuals that think BSM Naruto>Ten tails if so

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magon (Nov 22, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> You need to prove that with evidence, not just say he would


An inferior version of madara was stated to be opponent for Naruto and Sasuke together and you’re saying that he would’ve been able to kill fucking clones? Besides he was using only taijutsu which was def n small fraction of his vast Arsenal(probably the biggest until today)


WinNo1929 said:


> What about it? he got caught by surprise by Guy


I’m not talking about the Hirudora against Edo madara


WinNo1929 said:


> Prove he wasnt at full power when the limbo clones are EQUAL IN ABILITY TO HIM. He has zero reason to hold back, and Naruto's shadow clones show a direct blatant level of not just relativity but equality with these clones, meaning SPSM Naruto pre Kaguya fight is = to RS Juudara in physicals


do I need to prove that he didn’t use ninjutsu? Just because they were sparring with madara doenst mean that they are equal because 7g Gai did even better and u surely doesn’t think that Gai is even nearly strong as madara.


WinNo1929 said:


> Concession accepted


what u talking about? U claim something, don’t prove and say concession accepted? Ok dude


WinNo1929 said:


> Prove Juudara is slower than Kawaki's dojutsu rods then


Madara was able to easily react and blocked RSM Naruto strikes and almost got him with the Laser.
unless u think that kawaki is as strong and fast as jigen u cannot provide any feat better feat than the one above.


WinNo1929 said:


> Prove that - considering Daemon beat the dogshit out of Code who is >> Jigen >> Naruto


I do think that daemon is faster but that doesn’t change the fact that he can’t kill madara and neither sense nor see limbo which means that he’s extremely vulnerable to he caught because he would be fighting against beings that he doesn’t know the existence.
he could simply hit madara and think that he had done something and surprisingly get impaled by her back and die.


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 22, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> Adult Naruto and Sasuke Are in Part 2 Naruto as well During Chapter 700.


This has nothing to do with what i said

At that particular point in time, he was stronger than them - they are recalling the events of that time period, which is why they refer to him as the strongest shinobi - at that point in time, he was stronger than them also in that point of time


MYGod000 said:


> Feats can Be Misrepresented as well....BSM Naruto has Feats of damaging JJ Obito and destroying his TSO.


When you ignore context anything can be misrepresented.


MYGod000 said:


> Does that mean BSM Naruto>Ten tails>Base Hagoromo?


No, because base Hagoromo amped Naruto with 50 percent of his power to > JJ 1R Madara > Juubi


MYGod000 said:


> Please don't tell me you're one of those individuals that think BSM Naruto>Ten tails if so


Obviously not, why you brought this up though? a pathetic strawman

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 22, 2022)

Magon said:


> An inferior version of madara was stated to be opponent for Naruto and Sasuke together and you’re saying that he would’ve been able to kill fucking clones? Besides he was using only taijutsu which was def n small fraction of his vast Arsenal(probably the biggest until today)


Not asking for a recount or your opinion on events. Back up your statement with proof - otherwise its a concession on your behalf



Magon said:


> do I need to prove that he didn’t use ninjutsu?


This has nothing to do with ninjutsu, because im not TALKING ABOUT NINJUTSU


Magon said:


> Just because they were sparring with madara doenst mean that they are equal because 7g Gai did even better and u surely doesn’t think that Gai is even nearly strong as madara.


Yes it literally does - they have equal PHYSICALS to Madara

Gai's Hirudora can also be taken as Madara holding back and playing around with Guy because he wanted to test what he was capable of. Even if you dont go this route, then sure i think his Hirudora was faster than Juudara. What about it


Magon said:


> what u talking about? U claim something, don’t prove and say concession accepted? Ok dude


You failed to provide proof. Thats why its a concession


Magon said:


> Madara was able to easily react and blocked RSM Naruto strikes and almost got him with the Laser.


This applies both ways - Madara's hits where blocked by Naruto and he dodged his laser.

Almost doesnt count - Naruto dodged his light speed laser at point blank range, therefore he was faster than it


Magon said:


> unless u think that kawaki is as strong and fast as jigen u cannot provide any feat better feat than the one above.


I dont need to scale him to Jigen, i can scale him to Momo who is at bare minimum ~ Kaguya > Madara for starters

Another train of thought is that Kawashiki > Code > Delta ~ SPSM Adult Naruto (speed) ~ Fused Momo > Kaguya > Madara


Magon said:


> I do think that daemon is faster but that doesn’t change the fact that he can’t kill madara


Prove that he cant kill Madara 



Magon said:


> and neither sense nor see limbo which means that he’s extremely vulnerable to he caught because he would be fighting against beings that he doesn’t know the existence.


You just said hes faster than Limbo - which means he doesnt need to be able to sense it when they wont be able to catch him or react to him



Magon said:


> he could simply hit madara and think that he had done something and surprisingly get impaled by her back and die.


He would know if he did something to Madara, because Madara would fucking die if he got hit, given Daemon's AP is >> Unlimited Code > V2 Jigen >>> Sasuke/Naruto ~ Fused Momo > Kaguya > Madara

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 22, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> because base Hagoromo amped Naruto with 50 percent of his power to > JJ 1R Madara


i don't think you understand how fatebros amp even worked.
The only reason why Sauce was able to awake rinnegan is because Kabuto filled him with hashi cells (ashura chakra)
And about Naruto, he became a jin of all 9 bijus, aka a pseudo JJ because Obito took some of biju chakra from Madara and gave it to Naruto.
All Hagoromo did was give them seals and iirc teached Naruto how to enter RSM which he only can do thanks to having all bijus.
As Hagoromo said, he cannot do shit, fatebros had to be rescued from the outside.


----------



## Magon (Nov 22, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Not asking for a recount or your opinion on events. Back up your statement with proof - otherwise its a concession on your behalf


Dude that wasn’t an opinion.


WinNo1929 said:


> This has nothing to do with ninjutsu, because im not TALKING ABOUT NINJUTSU


so how dare u to say that Naruto was equal to madara because of a brief clones sparring? U a being dishonest.


WinNo1929 said:


> Yes it literally does - they have equal PHYSICALS to Madara
> 
> Gai's Hirudora can also be taken as Madara holding back and playing around with Guy because he wanted to test what he was capable of. Even if you dont go this route, then sure i think his Hirudora was faster than Juudara. What about it


actually doesn’t because taijutsu doesn’t represent even 10% of madara full power at that time.


WinNo1929 said:


> This applies both ways - Madara's hits where blocked by Naruto and he dodged his laser.
> 
> Almost doesnt count - Naruto dodged his light speed laser at point blank range, therefore he was faster than it


why does it matter what Naruto did?


WinNo1929 said:


> dont need to scale him to Jigen, i can scale him to Momo who is at bare minimum ~ Kaguya > Madara for starters
> 
> Another train of thought is that Kawashiki > Code > Delta ~ SPSM Adult Naruto (speed) ~ Fused Momo > Kaguya > Madara


code wasn’t full power when he fought against Kawashiki.
U can’t prove that Kaguya is faster than madara.


WinNo1929 said:


> Prove that he cant kill Madara


pos shinjuu madara is immortal and can easily ignore physical damage 


WinNo1929 said:


> You just said hes faster than Limbo - which means he doesnt need to be able to sense it when they wont be able to catch him or react to him


once stops or get distracted during the fight it’s over.
he doesn’t have knowledge about madara immortality nor his powers which means that he can get caught by surprise.
Saying that he won’t be able to react is also bullshit because


WinNo1929 said:


> He would know if he did something to Madara, because Madara would fucking die if he got hit, given Daemon's AP is >> Unlimited Code > V2 Jigen >>> Sasuke/Naruto ~ Fused Momo > Kaguya > Madara


Isshiki who’s stronger than that kid couldn’t kill Naruto and Sasuke who scales below madara in durability and regeneration, chakra and power.
now it’s your time to prove that this kid got something to kill somebody who’s clearly stated to be fully immortal.


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 22, 2022)

Magon said:


> so how dare u to say that Naruto was equal to madara because of a brief clones sparring? U a being dishonest.


Are you dense? he physically was on equal terms with him

PHYSICALLY. IE their stats are the same in regards to speed and strength


Magon said:


> actually doesn’t because taijutsu doesn’t represent even 10% of madara full power at that time.


His full power in regards to his arsenal no.


Magon said:


> why does it matter what Naruto did?


Are you dense? do you know how to scale? you look at both combatant


Magon said:


> code wasn’t full power when he fought against Kawashiki.


So what


Magon said:


> U can’t prove that Kaguya is faster than madara.


She is literally stated to be stronger than he is, for starters

Then she gets even stronger and is stated directly to be faster

And she has better feats against Naruto/Sasuke than Madara does


Magon said:


> pos shinjuu madara is immortal and can easily ignore physical damage


Prove it


Magon said:


> once stops or get distracted during the fight it’s over.


Prove it


Magon said:


> he doesn’t have knowledge about madara immortality nor his powers which means that he can get caught by surprise.
> Saying that he won’t be able to react is also bullshit because





Magon said:


> Isshiki who’s stronger than that kid couldn’t kill Naruto and Sasuke who scales below madara in durability and regeneration, chakra and power.
> now it’s your time to prove that this kid got something to kill somebody who’s clearly stated to be fully immortal.


Proof that they scale below Madara in durability and regen

Show me where Madara tanks a boon splitting beam and then one shots a planetary level character thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 22, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> This has nothing to do with what i said
> 
> At that particular point in time, he was stronger than them - they are recalling the events of that time period, which is why they refer to him as the strongest shinobi - at that point in time, he was stronger than them also in that point of time



You said At that time Madara was the strongest Ninja...I was reminding you that Adult Naruto and Sasuke are also in Part 2 Naruto in chapter 700.  At no point was Adult Naruto and Sasuke in chapter 700 implied to be above Ten tails Juubi.


WinNo1929 said:


> When you ignore context anything can be misrepresented.



That ironic When you ignore the context that Naruto and Sasuke needed to Seal Madara to beat him they couldn't beat him by their self that was emphasized by Hagoromo when He talked to Both Naruto and Sasuke in separate space time and said He was going to give them power to stop Madara.


WinNo1929 said:


> No, because base Hagoromo amped Naruto with 50 percent of his power to > JJ 1R Madara > Juubi



Again you're ignoring context That The Amp Naruto and Sasuke Received was The Yin/Yang Seal which had the chakra to create a Moon Powerful enough to Seal Madara/Kaguya.

Naruto wasn't Above Madara he literally admitted inferiority to Madara calling him an idiot for thinking he would fight him alone which further proves my point that they needed to work together to fight him individually they couldn't beat him.


WinNo1929 said:


> Obviously not, why you brought this up though? a pathetic strawman


why not? you believe Naruto with 50% Hagoromo chakra>JJ Madara.

Even They are shown trying to seal Madara in chapter 674...Further proving my point that they couldn't beat him.

Hagoromo already Admitted JJ Madara pre-Divine Tree is close to his level and is a peer to him.


all what needs to be said here is Hypocrisy thy name is Winno1929.  You're disregarding Statements From Hagoromo proving JJ Madara at his weakest is peer to Hagoromo;But you want people to accept your statements for Momoshiki>Kaguya because of the scroll.


Very hypocritical of you.  You already exposed yourself. When you admitted Hagoromo Amped Naruto and Sasuke, That ampe was the seal which they no longer have. 


JJ Madara across all media is stated to be the strongest Shinobi of all.

This is supported by Databook, Manga,anime, and Games. Even Novel put JJ Obito rival level  to Hagoromo. The anime and Manga both states initial JJ Madara is much more powerful than JJ Obito.


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 22, 2022)

Onyx Emperor said:


> i don't think you understand how fatebros amp even worked.
> The only reason why Sauce was able to awake rinnegan is because Kabuto filled him with hashi cells (ashura chakra)


Never said Hagoromo was the one who awakened his rinnegan


Onyx Emperor said:


> And about Naruto, he became a jin of all 9 bijus, aka a pseudo JJ because Obito took some of biju chakra from Madara and gave it to Naruto.


Correct


Onyx Emperor said:


> All Hagoromo did was give them seals and iirc teached Naruto how to enter RSM which he only can do thanks to having all bijus.


No, he gave them his chakra per his own admittance which accelerated their growth into awakening those powers. Its why Sasuke awakened his Rinnegan instantly, while Madara who was in the exact same position had to wake years and years.


Onyx Emperor said:


> As Hagoromo said, he cannot do shit, fatebros had to be rescued from the outside.


Yes, and when they received those powers (bijuu and asura chakra) it allowed Hagoromo to meet with them and amp them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 22, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> You said At that time Madara was the strongest Ninja...I was reminding you that Adult Naruto and Sasuke are also in Part 2 Naruto in chapter 700.  At no point was Adult Naruto and Sasuke in chapter 700 implied to be above Ten tails Juubi.


Im not talking about Naruto and Sasuke as adults. Them being present in the manga isnt the point im making - you dont understand my statement

Im saying that at the time they fought Madara, in which they were teens, Madara was the strongest shinobi at that VERY POINT IN TIME


MYGod000 said:


> That ironic When you ignore the context that Naruto and Sasuke needed to Seal Madara to beat him they couldn't beat him by their self that was emphasized by Hagoromo when He talked to Both Naruto and Sasuke in separate space time and said He was going to give them power to stop Madara.


They didnt need to seal him. 

Them having seals that are fucking OP and will allow them to one shot him (simultaneously ofc) isnt the only way for them to win


MYGod000 said:


> Again you're ignoring context That The Amp Naruto and Sasuke Received was The Yin/Yang Seal which had the chakra to create a Moon Powerful enough to Seal Madara/Kaguya.


What does this have to do with Naruto getting amped? 


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto wasn't Above Madara he literally admitted inferiority to Madara calling him an idiot for thinking he would fight him alone which further proves my point that they needed to work together to fight him individually they couldn't beat him.


Yes, you keep bringing this up like i disagree with what your saying

Either read what im actually writing or dont bother trying to engage in a conversation with me

MADARA. WAS. STRONGER. THAT. THEM. AT. THAT. TIME

We agree on this - why do you keep fucking going on and on about this 


MYGod000 said:


> why not? you believe Naruto with 50% Hagoromo chakra>JJ Madara.


He was above INITIAL Juudara - the one who hadnt absorbed the god tree, gotten his other rinnegan or received the third eye.


MYGod000 said:


> Even They are shown trying to seal Madara in chapter 674...Further proving my point that they couldn't beat him.


Them using their abilities that are perfect counters to him doesnt mean they cant beat him without them


MYGod000 said:


> Hagoromo already Admitted JJ Madara pre-Divine Tree is close to his level and is a peer to him.


Okay?


MYGod000 said:


> all what needs to be said here is Hypocrisy thy name is Winno1929.  You're disregarding Statements From Hagoromo proving JJ Madara at his weakest is peer to Hagoromo;But you want people to accept your statements for Momoshiki>Kaguya because of the scroll.


WTF are you talking about???????

I agree he is > Hagoromo.

The exact same way i agree with Momo > Kaguya

Both are admitted from the two.

This has NOTHING to do with what we were initally talking about, why are you bringing this up


MYGod000 said:


> Very hypocritical of you.  You already exposed yourself. When you admitted Hagoromo Amped Naruto and Sasuke, That ampe was the seal which they no longer have.


Once again, nothing to do with what im talking about earlier. If you want to discuss this point, fine, but its completely irrelevant towards our original discussion


MYGod000 said:


> JJ Madara across all media is stated to be the strongest Shinobi of all.


Similarly Naruto and Sasuke debunking those statements with feats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 22, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> he gave them his chakra per his own admittance which accelerated their growth into awakening those powers


The point is, it's not only hags who amped them so much



WinNo1929 said:


> and when they received those powers (bijuu and asura chakra) it allowed Hagoromo to meet with them and amp them


Are you sure about that? Iirc he met them before they got saved..


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 22, 2022)

Onyx Emperor said:


> The point is, it's not only hags who amped them so much


Hags amped them, but he wouldnt be able to amp them without those initial amps they received.

Im not sure we disagree here


Onyx Emperor said:


> Are you sure about that? Iirc he met them before they got saved..


He met both of them once Sasuke started getting pumped with hashi cells and once Obito gave Naruto the Bijuu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magon (Nov 22, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Are you dense? he physically was on equal terms with him
> 
> PHYSICALLY. IE their stats are the same in regards to speed and strength


The clones are controlled by Madara main body right? So why do u think they would be using the full power while madara was focused on casting the MTK?


WinNo1929 said:


> His full power in regards to his arsenal no


In regards to his power too.


WinNo1929 said:


> Are you dense? do you know how to scale? you look at both combatant


Are we debating Naruto vs Madara? Because that’s not debatable.


WinNo1929 said:


> So what


You comparison is wrong.


WinNo1929 said:


> She is literally stated to be stronger than he is, for starters
> 
> Then she gets even stronger and is stated directly to be faster
> 
> And she has better feats against Naruto/Sasuke than Madara does


Kaguya had more power than Madara but it’s worth to remember that he didn’t fight.


WinNo1929 said:


> Prove it


He said it dude.


WinNo1929 said:


> Proof that they scale below Madara in durability and regen
> 
> Show me where Madara tanks a boon splitting beam and then one shots a planetary level character thanks


Being Juubi jin already proves it.
Naruto main source of power was kurama ad Juubi scales above kurama and not just a bit which means that it provides more power to the jinchuurike and it includes chakra and durability.
U must read the manga to understand how power works.

In the novel Obito was stated to have a power rivaling Hagomoro while Naruto was pseudo jj being stated below Juubito in comparison with six path in these mentions

naruto used what to tank that moon? He gathered Kurama chakra on his hand.
Madara had the fucking Juubi+the god tree that is basically another Juubi which means that he would easily tank that shit by accumulating chakra on his hand.

Sasuke doesn’t have reg.


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 22, 2022)

Magon said:


> The clones are controlled by Madara main body right? So why do u think they would be using the full power while madara was focused on casting the MTK?


Because if their entire goal is to hold them off so he can launch them it makes zero sense for them to hold back

If you would read what i said, the Limbo clones are EQUAl in ability to the original Madara - they arent weaker at all


Magon said:


> In regards to his power too.


You would need to prove the limbo clones were holding back


Magon said:


> Are we debating Naruto vs Madara? Because that’s not debatable.


You tell me


Magon said:


> You comparison is wrong.
> 
> Kaguya had more power than Madara but it’s worth to remember that he didn’t fight.


So Madara has zero feats on her level - yet hes as fast as she is?


Magon said:


> He said it dude.


Said what?


Magon said:


> Being Juubi jin already proves it.
> Naruto main source of power was kurama ad Juubi scales above kurama and not just a bit which means that it provides more power to the jinchuurike and it includes chakra and durability.
> U must read the manga to understand how power works.


You dont know what the fuck youre talking about

If thats the case Naruto couldnt contend with Juubi jins - yet he is much, MUCH stronger than characters like Juubito and has better durability feats than Obito does, such as tanking a beam that split the moon in half while Obito got damaged by a regular sized sage mode rasengan LMAO


Magon said:


> In the novel Obito was stated to have a power rivaling Hagomoro while Naruto was pseudo jj being stated below Juubito in comparison with six path in these mentions


He was stated to have less chakra - he has better feats than Juubito


Magon said:


> naruto used what to tank that moon? He gathered Kurama chakra on his hand.


Thanks sherlock


Magon said:


> Madara had the fucking Juubi+the god tree that is basically another Juubi which means that he would easily tank that shit by accumulating chakra on his hand.


Not how it works - if that was the case Juubito wouldnt take damage from sage mode attacks

The exact same way Juudara tanked Sasukes sword too right?


Magon said:


> Sasuke doesn’t have reg.


WTF does this have to do with anything, stay on topic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra vegeta222 (Nov 22, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> That slow statement on your part...before this chapter came out I literally said Kaguya was above Madara.
> 
> Again I already Accepted this New guy is the Strongest stronger and more powerful than Kaguya... Before That Chapter Kaguya was the strongest Isshiki and Code are Not all that powerful. Kaguya can control Her dimension to attack people Something no other Otsutsuki was able to do. Clearly making her above the rest until Shibai came.
> 
> ...


who said im upset loll, i jus said you wan madara to be the strongest so bad because its true , cry about it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 22, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Im not talking about Naruto and Sasuke as adults. Them being present in the manga isnt the point im making - you dont understand my statement
> 
> Im saying that at the time they fought Madara, in which they were teens, Madara was the strongest shinobi at that VERY POINT IN TIME



My point is that Madara was the strongest Shinobi in Naruto Shippuden.



WinNo1929 said:


> They didnt need to seal him.
> 
> Them having seals that are fucking OP and will allow them to one shot him (simultaneously ofc) isnt the only way for them to win



Yes, it was the only way for them to win.  that is the method which they tried to beat Madara with in chapter 674.


WinNo1929 said:


> What does this have to do with Naruto getting amped?


The Seal was the Amp. Hagoromo put his chakra in the seals, after Naruto and Sasuke touched Kaguya with the Seals Hagoromo activated Six path CT.


WinNo1929 said:


> Yes, you keep bringing this up like i disagree with what your saying
> 
> Either read what im actually writing or dont bother trying to engage in a conversation with me
> 
> ...



My point is Madara was the strongest shinobi in all of Shippuden. Chapter 700 and chapter 699 is all apart of Shippuden.

Beside you literally said By feats Naruto and Sasuke are stronger...but  by Feats Teen Six path Naruto and Sasuke are stronger than Adult Naruto and sasuke... but you won't agree to that which is hypocritical.


WinNo1929 said:


> He was above INITIAL Juudara - the one who hadnt absorbed the god tree, gotten his other rinnegan or received the third eye.



Initial JJ Madara is the the one who was peer to Hagoromo. what you said doesn't make sense at all.  How are Naruto and Sasuke stronger than Peer of Hagoromo when they have only half of Hagoromo power?


WinNo1929 said:


> Them using their abilities that are perfect counters to him doesnt mean they cant beat him without them



Do you agree that they only can do as good as they are because they have counters to his abilities?  You haven't said why they could beat him what are they going to do.




WinNo1929 said:


> Okay?
> 
> WTF are you talking about???????
> 
> ...


My original response to you was that Madara is stated to be the Strongest Shinobi of all during part 2 Naruto.

Your response to that was this:


WinNo1929 said:


> Really?
> 
> Thats funny - it also says Sasuke has unrivalled strength only Naruto comes close
> 
> ...


I responded to your Statement asking Where is your Source for that you said their is no source just feats...meaning you lied about what you were saying.




WinNo1929 said:


> Once again, nothing to do with what im talking about earlier. If you want to discuss this point, fine, but its completely irrelevant towards our original discussion
> 
> Similarly Naruto and Sasuke debunking those statements with feats


The statement of Madara  never got debunked. Neither Naruto or Sasuke defeated him.  Naruto fighting Kaguya by himself doesn't prove he could  Beat Madara by himself all it proves was that By tricking Kaguya with Clone feinting her you can survive long enough to contend with her.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Yagami Uchiha (Nov 22, 2022)

MYGod000 said:


> I said Madara has Abilities that can kill this guy He has no resistance to his soul being ripped out do he?


He has the Rinnegan. He can 100% counter it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magon (Nov 22, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Because if their entire goal is to hold them off so he can launch them it makes zero sense for them to hold back
> 
> If you would read what i said, the Limbo clones are EQUAl in ability to the original Madara - they arent weaker at all


I didn’t say that they were holding back.
I said that they were casually sparring against the clones.


WinNo1929 said:


> So Madara has zero feats on her level - yet hes as fast as she is?


No


WinNo1929 said:


> You dont know what the fuck youre talking about
> 
> If thats the case Naruto couldnt contend with Juubi jins - yet he is much, MUCH stronger than characters like Juubito and has better durability feats than Obito does, such as tanking a beam that split the moon in half while Obito got damaged by a regular sized sage mode rasengan LMAO


I’m afraid u don’t understand how tank things work in the verse.

Juubito got damage by Rasengan because it directly struck him.
The difference between the situation is, Naruto to be able to tank something he has to liberate chakra to cloak his body with concentrate amount of the energy and Juubito/juudara having more power than him def could do the same.

basically Naruto didn’t tank it he clocked his hand with Kurama chakra to act as a shield and reflect/block the attack.


WinNo1929 said:


> Not how it works - if that was the case Juubito wouldnt take damage from sage mode attacks
> 
> The exact same way Juudara tanked Sasukes sword too right?


Juubito got caught off guard and Juudara could’ve easily ignored that sword by emitting chakra as Naruto did with Toneri however that was useless because that damage is irrelevant and he was immortal.

for ex, base Sasuke sword easily penetrate RSM naruto cloak during the fight against Shin and why that happened? Because he got caught off guard and didn’t focused the chakra to protect that part of his body as he had done against Toneri moon slitting sword.

you’re confusing tank with defending.


WinNo1929 said:


> WTF does this have to do with anything, stay on topic


you claimed that Sasuke has regeneration.


----------



## Sparks (Nov 22, 2022)

When will people learn that there's no such thing as immortality. Not Kaguya and certainly fucking not Madara.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 22, 2022)

Magon said:


> I didn’t say that they were holding back.
> I said that they were casually sparring against the clones.


Which would insinuate they are holding back given sparring revolves around HOLDING BACK

They were full on exchanging blows trying to kill one another/seriously wound


Magon said:


> No


No isnt an answer - ive already explained he scales to SPSM Naruto in speed who is slower than Kaguya - concession accepted


Magon said:


> I’m afraid u don’t understand how tank things work in the verse.
> 
> Juubito got damage by Rasengan because it directly struck him.


It hit him in his body yes


Magon said:


> The difference between the situation is, Naruto to be able to tank something he has to liberate chakra to cloak his body with concentrate amount of the energy and Juubito/juudara having more power than him def could do the same.


The beam literally made contct with him

That cloak is part of his durability
Except they cant do it because Juubito is getting hurt by base rasengans

Garbage point


Magon said:


> basically Naruto didn’t tank it he clocked his hand with Kurama chakra to act as a shield and reflect/block the attack.


He activated KCM on his hand - which is part of his arsenal


Magon said:


> Juubito got caught off guard and Juudara could’ve easily ignored that sword by emitting chakra as Naruto did with Toneri however that was useless because that damage is irrelevant and he was immortal.


Proove he could have done it

Prove right now that Madara can replicate KCM's cloak


Magon said:


> for ex, base Sasuke sword easily penetrate RSM naruto cloak during the fight against Shin and why that happened?


Because its strong enough to penetrate it thats why


Magon said:


> Because he got caught off guard and didn’t focused the chakra to protect that part of his body as he had done against Toneri moon slitting sword.


You are actually clueless

That chakra is PART OF KCM

KCM IS A MODE HE USES.

THE SWORD BREACHES KCM"S CHAKRA WHILE THE MOON SPLITTING BEAM DIDNT


Magon said:


> you’re confusing tank with defending.


No, you just dont know what youre talking about


Magon said:


> you claimed that Sasuke has regeneration.


Show me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magon (Nov 23, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> He activated KCM on his hand - which is part of his arsenal


Chakra emission is also part of jj Arsenal.


WinNo1929 said:


> The beam literally made contct with him
> 
> That cloak is part of his durability
> Except they cant do it because Juubito is getting hurt by base rasengans
> ...


The cloak isn’t part of durability seeing that that is basically a shield that protects your body.
He got hurt by Rasengan because he was caught off guard.
if u hit Naruto without his protection with that same Rasengan he would suffer with worst damage.


WinNo1929 said:


> Because its strong enough to penetrate it thats why


No, because he was caught off guard.
He could easily strengthen the chakra of his belly and block the sword.


WinNo1929 said:


> Proove he could have done it
> 
> Prove right now that Madara can replicate KCM's cloak


madara can use chakra emission as jj Obito did.
Madara had the kurama+8 Bijuus.


WinNo1929 said:


> You are actually clueless
> 
> That chakra is PART OF KCM
> 
> ...


it is but was described that Naruto accumulated large quantity of chakra into his hand.
That wasn’t just normal


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 23, 2022)

Magon said:


> Chakra emission is also part of jj Arsenal.


Show me where Obito, Kaguya or Madara have created a juubi cloak similar to KCM

Then prove to me they could tank Toneri's attacks


Magon said:


> The cloak isn’t part of durability seeing that that is basically a shield that protects your body.


Reread this sentence, just contradicted yourself

He uses that cloak as a form


Magon said:


> He got hurt by Rasengan because he was caught off guard.


He was in the middle of a fight and turned around and reacted to him getting attacked 

he also got his TSB shield shattered by Naruto + Sasuke

Gamaken's sage oil also split them apart


Magon said:


> No, because he was caught off guard.
> He could easily strengthen the chakra of his belly and block the sword.


Stop saying garbage like this

HE HAD HIS CLOAK ACTIVATED ALREADY

You just stated "cloak isn’t part of durability seeing that that is basically a shield that protects your body." 

Him and Sasuke were on guard about to fight Shin

Prove to me he has the endurance to block it and would be capable of doing so - dont tell me, prove it to me


Magon said:


> madara can use chakra emission as jj Obito did.
> Madara had the kurama+8 Bijuus.


I dont give a darn what Madara had

Im not asking for a recap of him or Obito's emissions or abilities

Im asking you to PROVE to me, using statements or feats they would be capable of replicating a KCM cloak, when no other jinchuriki was capable of mimicking the exact same format besides Naruto


Magon said:


> it is but was described that Naruto accumulated large quantity of chakra into his hand.
> That wasn’t just normal


What on earth are you on about? He has the ability to enhance parts of his body using chakra- the exact same argument your using to defend Madara and Obito with as well


----------



## MYGod000 (Nov 23, 2022)

Yagami Uchiha said:


> He has the Rinnegan. He can 100% counter it.


He would need to counter it or risk having his soul removed from his body. 

Which is my premise. I was just saying let not pretend like Madara doesn't have jutsu that can potentially kill him before he ascended to Godhood.


----------



## Impulse (Nov 23, 2022)

JayK said:


> Fight takes place during a seating of Morbius


Why would they fight when they can watch peak cinema


----------



## JayK (Nov 23, 2022)

Impulse said:


> Why would they fight when they can watch peak cinema


Fight takes place at the local Burger King then.


----------



## Magon (Nov 23, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> Show me where Obito, Kaguya or Madara have created a juubi cloak similar to KCM
> 
> Then prove to me they could tank Toneri's attacks


I’m not taking about the the cloak but the emission of chakra which is basically what Naruto did.


WinNo1929 said:


> Reread this sentence, just contradicted yourself
> 
> He uses that cloak as a form


I’m not denying it and it doesn’t really matter dude.




WinNo1929 said:


> He was in the middle of a fight and turned around and reacted to him getting attacked
> 
> he also got his TSB shield shattered by Naruto + Sasuke
> 
> Gamaken's sage oil also split them apart


Obito? No that was speed blitz.

Kyuususanoo+senjutsu 

sage oil did nothing against that.


WinNo1929 said:


> dont give a darn what Madara had
> 
> Im not asking for a recap of him or Obito's emissions or abilities
> 
> Im asking you to PROVE to me, using statements or feats they would be capable of replicating a KCM cloak, when no other jinchuriki was capable of mimicking the exact same format besides Naruto


Dude I’ve never said that he could replicate any damn cloak despite of the fact that he he had kurama.


WinNo1929 said:


> Stop saying garbage like this
> 
> HE HAD HIS CLOAK ACTIVATED ALREADY
> 
> ...


That doesn’t really metter and u don’t know what he had done against Toneri.
He literally accumulated all his chakra focused in one part creating a protection like a shield.

I don’t need to prove anything because he was caught off guard and that’s a fact.
Even if u do scale Sasuke sword above Toneri which is dumb because Sasuke hadn’t chakra in the blade there which means that was a normal sword wouldn’t matter because I already explained what Naruto had done to enhance the durability.



WinNo1929 said:


> What on earth are you on about? He has the ability to enhance parts of his body using chakra- the exact same argument your using to defend Madara and Obito with as well


Yeah so what?


----------



## WinNo1929 (Nov 23, 2022)

Magon said:


> I’m not taking about the the cloak but the emission of chakra which is basically what Naruto did.


That emission of chakra is only done THROUGH USING HIS CLOAK


Magon said:


> Obito? No that was speed blitz.


What? what are you talking about he got his shield broken by Naruto and Sasuke


Magon said:


> Kyuususanoo+senjutsu


Yes


Magon said:


> sage oil did nothing against that.


It split the TSB in half


Magon said:


> Dude I’ve never said that he could replicate any damn cloak despite of the fact that he he had kurama.
> 
> That doesn’t really metter and u don’t know what he had done against Toneri.


I dont know what Konohamaru could do against Isshiki either

This isnt an argument, and since you dont actually have one and have literally admitted you dont know what would happen ill collect your concession


Magon said:


> He literally accumulated all his chakra focused in one part creating a protection like a shield.


Yes, that is what happened through the usage of KCM


Magon said:


> I don’t need to prove anything because he was caught off guard and that’s a fact.


Being caught offguard in the middle of a fight isnt an argument and he literally reacted to it happening too and still got wounded.

Concession accepted once again


Magon said:


> Even if u do scale Sasuke sword above Toneri which is dumb because Sasuke hadn’t chakra in the blade there which means that was a normal sword wouldn’t matter because I already explained what Naruto had done to enhance the durability.


Prove Sasuke didnt put chakra in the blade


Magon said:


> Yeah so what?


Youre being hypocritical


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 23, 2022)

It seems Boruto is at the point that the strongest are fully fledged DBZ characters now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Magon (Nov 25, 2022)

WinNo1929 said:


> That emission of chakra is only done THROUGH USING HIS CLOAK


Juubi Jins can use chakra emissions too and Obito already did it.
I never said that they could use Kurama cloak and it doesn’t really metter because they can emit chakra stronger than kurama could.


WinNo1929 said:


> What? what are you talking about he got his shield broken by Naruto and Sasuke


I’m taking about when Naruto hit Juubito with Senjutsu Rasengan.


WinNo1929 said:


> It split the TSB in half


That didn’t happen and I’m afraid you are partially blind.


WinNo1929 said:


> I dont know what Konohamaru could do against Isshiki either
> 
> This isnt an argument, and since you dont actually have one and have literally admitted you dont know what would happen ill collect your concession


U are cutting my messages and not answering my full comment and that’s ridiculous.


WinNo1929 said:


> Yes, that is what happened through the usage of KCM


it isn’t the transformation.
He uses all his chakra to enhance the durability of one single part of his body creating a shield as the huge amount of chakra wasn’t spread through the full body.


WinNo1929 said:


> Being caught offguard in the middle of a fight isnt an argument and he literally reacted to it happening too and still got wounded.
> 
> Concession accepted once again


He didn’t react until the sword had already pierced him.
Check the panel.


WinNo1929 said:


> Prove Sasuke didnt put chakra in the blade


It’s visible when he got Raiton circulating through the blade and in the situation it clearly didn’t besides Sasuke wasn’t touching the sword because shin had full control.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 25, 2022)

Sparks said:


> When will people learn that there's no such thing as immortality. Not Kaguya and certainly fucking not Madara.


shouldn't you have put the "not" before the "fucking"?  

Also, a "?" after immortality since it's a question...

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> It seems Boruto is at the point that the strongest are fully fledged DBZ characters now


What a shame.


----------

